# Hunting > The Magazine >  Ruahine Blow Out

## Dundee

Rushy,Pengy,Gibo and Toby limped down to the Ruahine Ranges with only gears one and four in the Gibo wagon.


It was time for them to meet there new girlfiends for the weekend. :Grin: 



Once they had met there girls and had there wicked way they set off into the gale force winds.Rushy and Pengy on the A Frame track.

Gibo and Toby at another location.


One shot was fired by Gibo. He can tell they story.


I blew on out there after milking for introductions with Pengy,Gibo and Rushy and to catch up with lanky Toby and Brads.


Pengy was happy to meet someone near the same hight.


Not long after they got back off the hills Toby went out and slayed some rabbits.


Time to have a feed and talk shit and drink piss.



Rushy was the first to hit the hay.

Up early back too milk cows before we caught up at a mates farm for a gong shoot despite the gales everyone shot well.  Neckshot and 7mmsaum joined us.


After night milking I arrived just as a penguin was waddling off a hill.


Rushy was chief in the kitchen with very tender venison steak and snarlers. The other fullas blew in shortly after with Gibo resembling a pot smoker with blood shot eyes after the gusts reached 92.2mph. And deer were seen but not hurt.

Thanks for having us Brads and it was nice to meet you other fellas. Shit load of laughs and bloody wind.
Rushy,Pengy Toby and Gibo were limping back to Wairoa to slay some goats.   Good times thanks fullas.

----------


## Scouser

Great photos Dundee, looks and sounds a great time was had by all.......

----------


## P38

Awesome report Dundee  :Thumbsup: 


   @Pengy

Did that Ruahine Howler blow ya top knot clean off mate  :Wink: 



Looks like you all made a bloody good weekend of it.

Beats pulling weeds all weekend that's for sure ........ upside is my brownie point cup well and truly floweth over now  :Have A Nice Day: 

Hope the gearbox (and the Waikato) holds out long enough to get ya all home safely.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## gadgetman

Thanks for the update Dundee. Looks like they're enjoying themselves.

----------


## Dougie

Great stuff, lads!! Love the short ass pics, I reckon I'm taller than both of you put together!!!  :Cool:

----------


## gadgetman

Oi, that's a low blow there Dougie. Luckily it probably went clean over the top of both of them.

----------


## scoped

one of those guys look like steve carell  :Grin:

----------


## Driverman

I didnt see any Watties

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks like a good blokes weekend  :Cool: 
Its been bloody quiet without Rushy,he is going to be busy Monday morning!

----------


## Dundee

> I didnt see any Watties


Last photo Driverman, Pengy is looking at the empty bottle.  I must take another bottle out next time. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## longrange308

well at least one of you has the quality taste for the brown bomber, in big cans too next stop is big bottles :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> well at least one of you has the quality taste for the brown bomber, in big cans too next stop is big bottles


Those buggers got me drinking there Waikato water and Tui loo. I guess that part of the story will be told in time :Grin: And I'm not telling that part. :36 1 7:  :Beer:  :Beer: 
I was the king of brown bombers though.

----------


## Gibo

> Those buggers got me drinking there Waikato water and Tui loo. I guess that part of the story will be told in timeAnd I'm not telling that part.
> I was the king of brown bombers though.
> Attachment 31206


"F*^k you *#+nn*+£!!!" Ha ha ha

----------


## 7mmsaum

Tell the story now Gibo  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

He is to tired from his drive in the flinstone wagon. :Grin:   Should of bought a Holden Gibo :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Gibo

> Tell the story now Gibo


Ha ha nah im still on leave  :Wink:  

that box head is a unit!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Don't tell anyone that the pic where I was laying down, I was fucking asleep and kind of woke up to you cunts fucking off and leaving me behind!!!

----------


## Dundee

You would of blown over again if you stood up Toby. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Fucking oaths! Only reason I was laying down!!!!

----------


## gadgetman

> You would of blown over again if you stood up Toby.


I know that one Dundee. Glad they make farm machinery heavy.

----------


## sako75

Great times and a few stories to keep the home fires burning for a while. Good effort by all involved  :Cool: 

Don't know what this weather is up to. This time last year we were having a good spell

----------


## Magless

Sounds like a good trip :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dynastar27

Looks like a good weekend  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Im going to bed!

----------


## Dundee

Bloody piker! I'm going to play with titties :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

> Bloody piker! I'm going to play with titties


Holy shit I just realised you've posted over 10k! What's mine...

EDIT Phew! Less than half...holy crapola.

----------


## Scouser

> Holy shit I just realised you've posted over 10k! What's mine...
> 
> EDIT Phew! Less than half...holy crapola.


Thats nothing....wait till you see @Rushy and @veitnamcam......

----------


## Pengy

I did actually have a full head of dark curly hair as of last thursday.

----------


## gadgetman

> I did actually have a full head of dark curly hair as of last thursday.


But you suddenly grew to be taller than Dundee, ... and in the process grew right through the top of your hair?

----------


## Maca49

> I did actually have a full head of dark curly hair as of last thursday.


Who was she!

----------


## Barefoot

Was there a black sheep in those pics?

----------


## Dundee

> Was there a black sheep in those pics?


Two, Brads and Neckshot :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

OK so after all the shit that has been said against the mighty king of beers by many a member in the Southern Ruahines area (most particularly Dundee), a plan was hatched which went a little like this:  
1.  Wait til Dundee exits the building
2.  Fill an empty Lion Brown can with WAIKATO 
3.  Wait to see if Dundee drinks it and notices the difference

After many hints about liking WAIKATO and Gibo BRADS and I not able to contain the almost school girl giggling any longer I suggested that Dundee couldn't tell Lion Brown and WAIKATO apart.  Foolishly Dundee accepted the challenge and we promptly poured a glass of WAIKATO and a Glass of the disguised WAIKATO from the Lion Brown can.  Well try as he might Dundee couldn't pick them apart and said "Fuck it they are both good aye".  I haven't laughed so much in ages.

For the record BRADS, Neckshot and Toby all swilled the king of beers.  Now Gibo, I reckon we need to take on the South Islanders.  VC first.

----------


## gadgetman

> Well try as he might Dundee couldn't pick them apart and said "Fuck it they are both good aye".


Now, can you really take that as an endorsement? After all the man has Watties sauce on just about everything. He just about has Watties sauce on Watties sauce!

Disclaimer: You wont find very similar sauce bottles to the Dundee household here, .... much, .... honest!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Ruahine Blow Out!!!! Check this wind out!
The lads 'trying' to go downhill!!

----------


## gadgetman

> Ruahine Blow Out!!!! Check this wind out!
> The lads 'trying' to go downhill!!
> Attachment 31222


Reminds me of the old long drop at goat pass. The advice was to take a few rocks in with you to weight the paper after you'd used it. If not done there was a high likelihood that you'd be wearing it in a good norwesterly.

----------


## J.T

> OK so after all the shit that has been said against the mighty king of beers by many a member in the Southern Ruahines area (most particularly Dundee), a plan was hatched which went a little like this:  
> 1.  Wait til Dundee exits the building
> 2.  Fill an empty Lion Brown can with WAIKATO 
> 3.  Wait to see if Dundee drinks it and notices the difference
> 
> After many hints about liking WAIKATO and Gibo BRADS and I not able to contain the almost school girl giggling any longer I suggested that Dundee couldn't tell Lion Brown and WAIKATO apart.  Foolishly Dundee accepted the challenge and we promptly poured a glass of WAIKATO and a Glass of the disguised WAIKATO from the Lion Brown can.  Well try as he might Dundee couldn't pick them apart and said "Fuck it they are both good aye".  I haven't laughed so much in ages.
> 
> For the record BRADS, Neckshot and Toby all swilled the king of beers.  Now Gibo, I reckon we need to take on the South Islanders.  VC first.


For the record Big fulla I was shouted a waikatpoo at a pub which resulted in me being escorted of the premises  :Grin: .........

----------


## Rushy

> For the record Big fulla I was shouted a waikatpoo at a pub which resulted in me being escorted of the premises .........


WAIKATO has been known to cause many a mishap J.T.

----------


## J.T

> WAIKATO has been known to cause many a mishap J.T.


Cheif sponsor of the labour party then! :p.it improves people's ability to cook good bloody BBQ food I'll say that.

----------


## Pengy

> WAIKATO has been known to cause many a mishap J.T.


Mainly in the arse region  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> Ruahine Blow Out!!!! Check this wind out!
> The lads 'trying' to go downhill!!
> Attachment 31222


Far Canal Gibo, if it was the penguin,toby and me we would still be stapled to the fence.  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

It was 78 mph in that photo

----------


## Gibo

> Far Canal Gibo, if it was the penguin,toby and me we would still be stapled to the fence.


You and Pengy would of blown all the way into town ha ha. Toby just bends like the wind wand in New Plymouth  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Far Canal do you want me to 'blow those pics the right way round'? :Thumbsup:

----------


## J.T

> It was 78 mph in that photo


Fuckin oats it was  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

If they the wrong way round i'm looking for titties again :Grin:

----------


## Nick-D

Looks like a quality time.

----------


## 199p

I know that hill. 

Stupid windy when its blowing

----------


## Dundee

For being such a good cnut   @BRADS and having us all at the shed that weekend.  Here is a pressy for your kiddies.You can't buy these now.

The label on the swanny is "Gold Hunter"  The jandel is there for size. Its size 9 gives an idea of the size of the swannie.

Thanks for having us mate it was a memorable adventure with great company.

----------


## BRADS

We REALLY should do it again. @Toby @Gibo @7mmsaum @Pengy @Dundee and @Rushy.
And any other bugger :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Set a date bro, i'll be there

----------


## BRADS

> Set a date bro, i'll be there


See you Sunday :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Yip i'll leave now. Down to three gears now

----------


## BRADS

> Yip i'll leave now. Down to three gears now


Sweet don't forget ya mrs :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Set a date bro, i'll be there


Same, well worth any amount of driving to get there

----------


## Gibo

> Sweet don't forget ya mrs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She wont make it, in bed sick  :Sad:

----------


## Gibo

> Same, well worth any amount of driving to get there


Oh save it!!!! Youre already nearly there  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Oh save it!!!! Youre already nearly there


A single tear rolls down my cheek

----------


## veitnamcam

Id be keen,maybe next year sometime.

----------


## Toby

Yeah bois!!!

----------


## Gibo

I can let Rushy know if we get a date sorted.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I can let Rushy know if we get a date sorted.


Sweet, tell him i will help with the cooking.

----------


## Dougie

Make it a day that isn't my birthday next time and I'll come!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Cant be March for me. Going then already  :Have A Nice Day:  
Whats it like say May?

----------


## Dundee

Winter when the cows are dry :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Stupid farmers, they will be dry in the summer and mostly wet and cold in the winter :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

Dundee, I went to Snee Rd last night (bed at 2.45am). Spooked another reasonable stag in the velvet (although all stags seem to look big in the velvet). And a red spiker that was a big leggy thing, so I left him too.

But the purpose of this is to say that I saw a Red spiker and a Fallow spiker playing together. The Fallow was dwarfed by the Red (sort of like you standing next to the average height person Dundee  :Have A Nice Day:   ). They were pretend sparring and prancing around each other. Have never seen Fallow and Reds interacting like that before.

There are getting to be quite a few Fallow, and I expect that you will run into one over on your side some time. Yum yum.

Have a great family Christmas.

----------


## Dundee

I was up there Saturday Tahr.  It is looking very promising,heaps of sign. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

And Merry Chistmas forumites from the 'Tit puller'   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tahr

Last night. A bit south of Snee Rd.

----------


## Woody

Beaut young dog.

----------


## Dundee

Mate got one up there last night Tahr.

----------


## BRADS

@Gibo  @Dundee what say you lads to doing this again?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Yeah im always keen mate.

----------


## Dundee

As long as it doesn't cost me two bloody power poles like last time. Jeeze its been bloody windy lately.Count me in hopefully a day the tanker doesn't arrive so I don't have to race home at sparrow fart with foul breath from eating @Pengys fish food or @Rushys green water they call Waikato.

----------

